# Help me find a hunt...



## Festive_Felicitations (16 January 2015)

I'm based in South Glos and don't have a horse atm, but would love a mounted day out hunting before the end of the season. 

I can't afford a hireling and cap (about £250 for a half day plus cap) with my local hunts so was wondering if anyone could recommend a hunt with in a 2 - 3 hr drive that is slightly more affordable for a student budget...

Thank you!


----------



## FireFly29 (17 January 2015)

I used to live on Dartmoor and hunting there was quite reasonable.
I would think it would be cheaper than the ones near you who are quite big hunts.
Only possible downside is there's little jumping as its over moorland but it depends what your after, moorland riding does offer its own challenges.
It would be about 1.5 hours drive down the M5 from Bristol to Dartmoor.


----------



## MileAMinute (17 January 2015)

If you are an experienced enough rider, perhaps scout about the local FB hunt pages and see if anyone is looking for someone to hunt their horse? There are a few on my local hunt group that can't ride due to injury, they want to hunt their other horse or want to get their horse out on the hunt field but are too nervous.


----------



## frostyfingers (17 January 2015)

Can you do a weekday as the cap is generally less, there are fewer people and you can often see more of what's going on?


----------



## Orangehorse (17 January 2015)

OP I sent you a PM, but your inbox is too full!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (19 January 2015)

FireFly29 said:



			I used to live on Dartmoor and hunting there was quite reasonable.
I would think it would be cheaper than the ones near you who are quite big hunts.
Only possible downside is there's little jumping as its over moorland but it depends what your after, moorland riding does offer its own challenges.
It would be about 1.5 hours drive down the M5 from Bristol to Dartmoor.


Click to expand...

Thanks FireFly! Will have a look at Dartmoor  Would be a lovely way to see the moors.



MileAMinute said:



			If you are an experienced enough rider, perhaps scout about the local FB hunt pages and see if anyone is looking for someone to hunt their horse? There are a few on my local hunt group that can't ride due to injury, they want to hunt their other horse or want to get their horse out on the hunt field but are too nervous.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, will have a look , thanks.



frostyfingers said:



			Can you do a weekday as the cap is generally less, there are fewer people and you can often see more of what's going on?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was going to aim for a weekday, but still can't afford a local hunt! 



Orangehorse said:



			OP I sent you a PM, but your inbox is too full!
		
Click to expand...

Orangehorse, sorry didnt realise they were full! Emptied them now.


----------



## FireFly29 (19 January 2015)

Hi, I've PM'd you!


----------



## Countryman (20 January 2015)

For cheaper caps, I'd suggest crossing the Severn might make all the difference and hopefully won't be too far away. Welsh packs tend to be cheaper. Think the Curre & Llangibby charge visitors £50 on a Saturday, as do the South Herefordshire, and less on weekdays.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (21 January 2015)

Countryman said:



			For cheaper caps, I'd suggest crossing the Severn might make all the difference and hopefully won't be too far away. Welsh packs tend to be cheaper. Think the Curre & Llangibby charge visitors £50 on a Saturday, as do the South Herefordshire, and less on weekdays.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------

